# D* to E* today!



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, my 411 and 622 were finally installed today. At first I was disappointed. D*'s signal was between 94 and 99%, E* is only in the mid 70's. I'm not sure what the norm is in Northern Virginia. Another disappointment was picture quality at first. After the tech left, I went through the setup and correctly configured everthing. Boy was I wrong about picture quality. E*'s SD PQ is much better. Colors were more vibrant and accurate compared to D*. While HD content is about equal, I still have to give the nod to E*, but it's very close. SD PQ alone was worth the switch. The OTA signals are also much more stable now and I now get more channels than I did with my HD Tivo.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Just curious, did the installer provide component or hdmi cables for you? My 622 came with either and if you don't hook these up with either of those you are not getting true HD.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

Ghostwriter said:


> Just curious, did the installer provide component or hdmi cables for you? My 622 came with either and if you don't hook these up with either of those you are not getting true HD.


I'd like to know too... not that it matters, I have a spare HDMI cable hooked up to mine. You want to go atleast DVI to enjoy true HD.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

arundc said:


> I'd like to know too...


I would be very surprised if they provided any HDMI or Component cable. Mine didn't, the onus was on me. A person would reasonably expect component cables included with the 622. The whole promotion is for going to HD.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

No, they didn't provide any cables whatsoever for HD. You would think with a receiver this expensive that they would provide at least the component cables.


----------



## guidireadi (Jan 30, 2006)

Did you lease both the 622 and 411 from E, or buy them?


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

guidireadi said:


> Did you lease both the 622 and 411 from E, or buy them?


I leased them. I did the math and decided it wasn't worth purchasing. Something new will be out at the end of my contract and I'll probably want that


----------



## guidireadi (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the information. When I asked for a 622 and 211, was told I could not get both...just one or the other. Did you go through E directly? If so, did you get the promotional price for both?
Thanks.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

I had a horrid experience with E directly. I ordered Feb. 1st. They pushed my install date back 2 times to Feb. 23. 3 or 4 different CSR's gave me different ship dates for the 622. The last CSR said, "it's on your doorstep" and gave me a tracking number. I called the company that was supposed to do the install and they said, "I'm sorry, we have no record of you. We can install it sometime in the middle of March". They gave me the number to their retail division and the manager said he could have me a 622 and 411 installed by today, which was 3 days after I called. I took E directs 622 to UPS and refused shipment and cancelled with them and the retailer hooked everything up today. E*'s signal strength is very week in comparison with D*. I have no obstructions whatsoever.

I paid $399. Broken down it's $299 for the 622, $49.95 for the 411 upgrade and $49.95 for installation. I get $49.95 install rebate back and $100 credit in the form of $10 off for the next 10 months. The retailer didn't have any 211's and said it would be some time before he got them back in so I decided to go with the 411.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Virus said:


> Well, my 411 and 622 were finally installed today. At first I was disappointed. D*'s signal was between 94 and 99%, E* is only in the mid 70's. I'm not sure what the norm is in Northern Virginia. Another disappointment was picture quality at first. After the tech left, I went through the setup and correctly configured everthing. Boy was I wrong about picture quality. E*'s SD PQ is much better. Colors were more vibrant and accurate compared to D*. While HD content is about equal, I still have to give the nod to E*, but it's very close. SD PQ alone was worth the switch. The OTA signals are also much more stable now and I now get more channels than I did with my HD Tivo.


I'd guess something isn't set right. did they give you a Dish 1000 or a 500 and a second dish at 61.5? you can't get all DC locals without a 61.5 dish, so I'm sorta curious as I live over in Dale City.

As to strength, you should be 110+ on both 110/119 on the best transponders. I've only seen 70's when it's raining or there is heavy overcast


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

The 1000 gets all of the important locals. The 2nd dish only gets pbs and a few others as well as international programming. I get all of these with my OTA antenna so the 2nd dish wasn't something I wanted of needed. 129's signal is substantially less than the others.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

yeah, that's my concern with 129, and why I am hoping they do put our HD locals over there. I have enough problems keeping 110/119 locked in the rain with 110+ strength, that last thing I need is 129 at 70 hanging out there


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

That is a huge concern. D* never goes out unless it's pitch black in the middle of the day. In the last 6 years I've had maybe 6 outages. The longest lasting about 15 minutes.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Virus said:


> That is a huge concern. D* never goes out unless it's pitch black in the middle of the day. In the last 6 years I've had maybe 6 outages. The longest lasting about 15 minutes.


I rarely ever have outages with E*... only when we're experiencing severe storms and the storm is right on top of us do we lose our signal. Basically when my wife is freaking out wacthing the weather radar on the news to determine when the really bad stuff is going to hit us, then the sat. goes out, which means it's gonna hit us in like 2 minutes


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

mine used to never have issues, but it did after upgrading to HD and DP I think. I'm gonna try to push for DPP when I get the 622, and hopefully that'll help  

and if they do force me to get a 1000, at least they have to keep 61.5 working since I pay for Skyangel  and still have locals over there


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

guidireadi said:


> Thanks for the information. When I asked for a 622 and 211, was told I could not get both...just one or the other. Did you go through E directly? If so, did you get the promotional price for both?
> Thanks.


I got both.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> mine used to never have issues, but it did after upgrading to HD and DP I think. I'm gonna try to push for DPP when I get the 622, and hopefully that'll help
> 
> and if they do force me to get a 1000, at least they have to keep 61.5 working since I pay for Skyangel  and still have locals over there


If you go through the retailer that did mine, I get $25 off my next bill


----------



## jmcmann (Feb 21, 2006)

Virus said:


> If you go through the retailer that did mine, I get $25 off my next bill


Virus - I take it you were happy with your retailer experience? If so, could you provide their name or contact information? I'm not too far from the Gainesville area and have been getting mixed signals from D* CSRs (shocking I know  ) regarding my 622 install.

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm an old dish direct (via sam's club special) so I believe I'm stuck going thru Dish directly


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

jmcmann said:


> Virus - I take it you were happy with your retailer experience? If so, could you provide their name or contact information? I'm not too far from the Gainesville area and have been getting mixed signals from D* CSRs (shocking I know  ) regarding my 622 install.
> 
> Thanks, much appreciated.


You have a pm. I hope it helps.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Virus, I was thinking tonight, you said you were given a Dish 1000 right? They'd better put our HD locals on 110 then or you won't see them. Why? A large portion of the DC DMA can't see 129, so the options are 110 or 61.5. 

something to think about for people in the DC area. The Eastern portions of MD don't see 129 according to the coverage map, and those would be areas likely to fall under the DC DMA. if you have a 61.5 dish now, I'd suggest keeping it until our HD Locals make it somewhere


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Without 129 or 61.6 you're missing 17 national HD channels.
It would be nice to put DC HD locals (and other fringe markets) on 110° so the individual would have the choice of trying to get 129° or settling for 61.5°. If I read the exclusion map correctly, DC isn't excluded from getting Dish1000.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

DC itself is covered by the 1000, but you'll notice how close the shaded area comes to DC (that little partial sqaure between MD and VA). It looks like 10 or 20 miles East of DC and East is out of site for 129, and that is both DC and Baltimore territory. I'd find it iffy to try and put DC HD on 129 with that arrangement. 61.5 would make more sense, but 110 makes the most if they are trying to keep 61.5 for the areas with a 61.5 only view.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

I only have the 1000. I opted to not get the 2nd dish because I was told it was only for a few more local channels and international programming which I already get OTA.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

yeah, i understand that. the problem is Dish hasn't told installers or techs where they will be putting the various HD locals for each market. so in a case like ours, if they don't put us on 110, they are gonna create problems for themselves where they'll have to come back to someone like you and put in a 61.5. they should have informed their people and the installers per market where to expect the HD locals to be. 

I'm just guessing they won't put us on 129, since there is a good sized portion of our DMA that can't see that bird, but with the way Dish has handled the information flow on this move so far, I fully expect them to put our HD there on 129 then have to get lots of complaints then realize, oops, they should have been on 110


----------

